# Boss Gt100



## AfroSamurai (Jan 19, 2012)

So any of you guys at NAMM got a chance to play through it? I played long a go a gt-8 (or gt-10 can't remember) and was pretty meh, but in this clip (start at 4:40)

it sounds pretty good. 

Any of you guys at NAMM played it?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 19, 2012)

Roland CONNECT - GT-100: Amp Effects Processor

Updated COSM amp sims?
No thanks

Seems a lot simpler, and I like the dual screen, but honestly I cant seen any improvements at all between this and the GT-10.

Never liked the amp sims on the 10.

Thoughts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems like they bumped the price up $50 more then the GT-10.

Boss GT-100 | Sweetwater.com

Lets hope they really did update the COSM sims.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 19, 2012)

If the Pod and RP series floor units didn't exist or if this had come out 10 years ago, I'd be pretty impressed.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 19, 2012)

Rob Marcello is one of my favorite guitarists. This looks like a nice unit but I'm not sure if it's worth it running up against a POD unless you're only looking for a mass of effects.


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like they really cleaned up the controls but in the process made it look like some kind of 80's midi controller

Hoping they improved the amp modeling. the gt series has always been great for fx but they totally fail in the amp modeling department.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 19, 2012)

Some do like the amps in the GT-10, usually those who work from scratch. I've never run across the "cocked wah" thing, but I normally build patches from the ground up. COSM never bothered me. 

Assigns can be a mystery on the GT-10 unless you're working with a really good computer editor. I wonder if they're providing more information on how to maximize their use with the GT-100. 

I'm intrigued by the A/B assignment based on pitch or volume. I suspect it will be a monophonic thing if you're using the pitch as a determinant. 

It took me a month of study to start understanding the GT-10. I would be wary of any review which criticizes a deep piece of gear for not being easy to understand, so I'll see where the hype is in a month.


----------



## wlfers (Jan 20, 2012)

^ I hope so too. I have their gt-pro and haven't gotten rid of it simply for the effects. Wish they came out with a 1u pure effects rack.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 20, 2012)

thats the Boss Gt-100??
IT's being released in February, What do you guys think?
Do you think this will be better than the Hd-500?
It sounds good for what the guy is playing, I wonder if it will be good for djent ?
or recording, or amp simulation, or death metal, prog, metalcore, punk? hmmmm

I was about to buy the pod hd-500, But fuck I might go for this.
Or I might play it safe with the pod Hd500, Because of its amp simulation ?


----------



## Steve-Om (Jan 20, 2012)

not liking the distortions a lot...


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jesus. That high gain stuff sounds incredibly processed. Really stiff. The modeling stuff Boss puts out just always falls short in my opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

So much for re-modeled COSM. 

Well, if the effects aren't any different then the ones then the GT-10, at least the prices on the GT-10 will go down.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the cleans/low gain will be stellar (considering the price point) but high gain COSM has never really sounded that convincing without a lot of tweaking and even then.......

It's a long way from the ME-5 and I think retaining an array of Boss pedals in a highly controllable unit was far more practical and appealing than dodgy modelling


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jan 20, 2012)

They're not even trying...


----------



## TimSE (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a really unfair demo imo. I have used Boss products for years and my GT8 gets MUCH better sounds than this vid. 
3 mins worth of a few tones that are most likely default patches wasnt every going to be enough to give a good idea of what this GT100 is most likely capable of.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 20, 2012)

DrunkyMunky said:


> They're not even trying...



This...

Yeah, not really feeling the GT-100.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 20, 2012)

TimSE said:


> This is a really unfair demo imo. I have used Boss products for years and my GT8 gets MUCH better sounds than this vid.
> 3 mins worth of a few tones that are most likely default patches wasnt every going to be enough to give a good idea of what this GT100 is most likely capable of.



That's worth keeping in mind, since the common wisdom is that the HD500 can get good high-gain tones as well, but you've gotta ignore the presets and get pretty tweak-happy to get the best results. Or download some tweaker's patches, which is where I'm starting. =) Having said that, I think that the HD500 is more flexible on output options, and its inclusion of an integrated FX loop certainly decides the issue for me.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 20, 2012)

Really liked the low gain leads quite a bit. But everything else sounded processed. Still wouldn't mind checking it out to see what its really capable.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So much for re-modeled COSM.
> 
> Well, if the effects aren't any different then the ones then the GT-10, at least the prices on the GT-10 will go down.




well yeah, I hope the gt100 is a lot better, but no one has tried it out on high gain stuff.
I think ill be safe and go with the Hd-500.

I'll be pissed if the re-modeled COSM is actually a lot better than the hd500, even though they don't make it seem like it in the video.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 20, 2012)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Really liked the low gain leads quite a bit. But everything else sounded processed. Still wouldn't mind checking it out to see what its really capable.




here is another video of the gt 100


----------



## JStraitiff (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a digitech RP-50. Lets have a head to head.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 20, 2012)

Much better demo. That guy has some good chops.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 20, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> Much better demo. That guy has some good chops.



he's got chops and all but I want to hear some tight rhythm tones on the Gt-100 dammit.
how can I tell if its good if they don't play any tight rhythm chunk ??


----------



## Bevo (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like the laser beam lights have been removed!!


----------



## Shask (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree that it sounds good, but I need a good solid heavy tone without effects to really judge.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 23, 2012)

Shask said:


> I agree that it sounds good, but I need a good solid heavy tone without effects to really judge.



isn't that kinda what I said ?

I want to see this guy do a boss Gt-100 demo 

fearedse&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm very interested in hearing if the BOSS amp modeling has improved as well... but damn, I hate all that shreddy crap. I've never been interested in solos at all - I wanna hear killer riffing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2012)

Closest I can find to a high-gain demo... Still sounds like "good"-ol' COSM to me. 



Judging by this demo, I'd get a Fender Mustang Floor over the GT-100.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 24, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> I have a digitech RP-50. Lets have a head to head.



ahha YEs lets!
lol

A DJENT BAND NEEDS TO DEMO THIS PEDAL....!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> ahha YEs lets!
> lol
> 
> A DJENT BAND NEEDS TO DEMO THIS PEDAL....!!!



PremierGuitar's Monsters of High Gain! Processor edition!


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, still doesn't sound good..... though I would buy one if it comes with either one of the iron maidens


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jan 25, 2012)

here's a short glimpse/walkthrough at the user interface - seems MUCH simplified from the GT-10:



I'm hoping the deep editing is still there, as I have no problem delving into the nuances that might turn some people off as "complicated"... I *HATE* feeling limited.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PremierGuitar's Monsters of High Gain! Processor edition!


THAT NEEDS TO HAPPEN NOW !!


ahahhaha


----------



## fabriarockz (Jan 30, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> thats the Boss Gt-100??
> IT's being released in February, What do you guys think?
> Do you think this will be better than the Hd-500?
> It sounds good for what the guy is playing, I wonder if it will be good for djent ?
> ...




*Alex Hutchings. This guy is amazing!*


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't dig that jazz-fusion-shred stuff(or whatever it is called), but I certainly admire his skill... I couldn't play 1/5th of what he does!


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Jan 31, 2012)

fabriarockz said:


> *Alex Hutchings. This guy is amazing!*



He is pretty good,  




book_of_lies777 said:


> I don't dig that jazz-fusion-shred stuff(or whatever it is called), but I certainly admire his skill... I couldn't play 1/5th of what he does!




I Agree, BUT DAMMIT I PLAY METAL, BOSS NEEDS TO APPEAL TO US ALSO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> I Agree, BUT DAMMIT I PLAY METAL, BOSS NEEDS TO APPEAL TO US ALSO



That's where Line 6, Fractal, and (depending on the G5) Zoom comes in. 

I'd say Digitech, but I lost faith in them after their 2nd iSomethingIDontNeed product, and lack of a new rackmount processor.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Feb 1, 2012)

Gabe_ESP said:


> I Agree, BUT DAMMIT I PLAY METAL, BOSS NEEDS TO APPEAL TO US ALSO





yup - and not JUST 80s metal(which I love - I started playing guitar in 1987, not that my playing reflects it ), they seriously need to get with the times while still honoring the past.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 1, 2012)

was the gt-10 non-metal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2012)

flint757 said:


> was the gt-10 non-metal?



Their metal tones were as digital sounding as Microsoft Sam.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Their metal tones were as digital sounding as Microsoft Sam.



Ahh ok I see and I guess because the videos released are avoiding those tones like the plague we can easily assume that they are probably just as bad. Makes since now.


----------



## JeffHenneman (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't wait to be in guitar center and some not so knowledgefull person ask "whats the difference between this and the gt-10?"
Guitar center douche respond with "its got 10 time the processor power of the gt-10"


----------



## Malkav (Feb 2, 2012)

I think this might be the year I go Line 6...Which is a bit meh seeing as I get a better discount on BOSS stuff


----------



## fabriarockz (Feb 2, 2012)

Malkav said:


> I think this might be the year I go Line 6...Which is a bit meh seeing as I get a better discount on BOSS stuff



Maybe because you're not the only one who make the shift... 

Just kiddind, I've done records with GT-8 and always felt great about it...


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Feb 3, 2012)

BOSS makes great stuff, no doubt about it. People like to knock em because their not "boo-teek", but that's just trend-following, for the most part. The TRUTH is, you'll see waaaay more BOSS pedals on touring pros boards than just about any other brand. "Built like a tank" is BOSS gear personified! 

The GT-10 is really amazing with all the capabilities it has, even if the user interface is abit too complex for some... the effects STILL lead the way, in my opinion, even today, 4+ years after its release, but that being said, their amp modeling has always been their weak point.

I *hope* the GT-100 has addressed that issue... I _want_ BOSS to be a strong player in the amp modeling field. They're supposed to hit the streets this next week, according to American Musical's website, so we'll soon see. *crosses fingers*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2012)

book_of_lies777 said:


> BOSS makes great stuff, no doubt about it. People like to knock em because their not "boo-teek", but that's just trend-following, for the most part. The TRUTH is, you'll see waaaay more BOSS pedals on touring pros boards than just about any other brand. "Built like a tank" is BOSS gear personified!
> 
> The GT-10 is really amazing with all the capabilities it has, even if the user interface is abit too complex for some... the effects STILL lead the way, in my opinion, even today, 4+ years after its release, but that being said, their amp modeling has always been their weak point.
> 
> I *hope* the GT-100 has addressed that issue... I _want_ BOSS to be a strong player in the amp modeling field. They're supposed to hit the streets this next week, according to American Musical's website, so we'll soon see. *crosses fingers*



Honestly, if they made an effects-only floorboard with the same features as the GT-100, but without the COSM modeling, and made it $100 or cheaper, it would be a winner in my book. Even better; make it rackmountable and they'd have a unit that could rival the TC G-Major.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Feb 3, 2012)

another GT-100 demo, this time it's actually AT the Sweetwater location, not the NAMM floor, so you get better sound... unfortunately, it's Rob Marcello again. 



weedly-weedly-shreddy-ray gun effect-sweep-sweep


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Feb 3, 2012)

I copy/pasted this from a post "What we know so far..." about the GT-100 over at BOSS-centered forum:



_Just thought it would be cool if there was a thread that summarized the stuff we know about this pedal:



AMP SIMS

According to one of the videos, there are 25 completely remodeled amp models, 8 of which are custom amps created by Boss. Someone on the gear page forum posted the following (assumed compiled from the notes on the demo sounds page on Boss/Roland website).

Natural Clean: Assumed custom amp
HiGain Stack: Assumed custom amp
Extreme Lead: Assumed custom amp
Power Drive: Assumed custom amp
Stack Crunch: Assumed custom amp
Full Range: Assumed custom amp with flat response. Good for acoustic guitar
Combo Crunch: ?
JC-120: Roland JC-120.
Clean Twin: Fender Twin Reverb.
Tweed: Fender Bassman
Deluxe Crunch: Fender Deluxe Reverb
Pro Crunch: Fender Pro Reverb.
VO Lead: VOX AC- 30TB Lead
Match Drive: Matchless D/C-30
T-Amp Lead: Hughes & Kettner Triamp Amp 3
BG Lead: MESA Boogie Lead
BG Drive: MESA Boogie Drive
MS1959I: Marshall 1959
SLDN: Soldano SLO-100
R-Fier Vintage: MESA Boogie Dual Rectifier  Channel 2 Vintage
R-Fier Modern: MESA Boogie Dual Rectifier  Channel 2 Modern
5150 Drive: Peavey EVH 5150

EFFECTS

Here is the list of effects:

COMP, OD/DS, PREAMP, EQ, FX1/FX2(*), DELAY, CHORUS, REVERB, PEDAL FX, NS1/NS2, ACCEL FX

* FX1/FX2 ... T.WAH, AUTO WAH, SUB WAH, ADV. COMP, LIMITER, SUB OD/DS, GRAPHIC EQ, PARA EQ, TONE MODIFY, GUITAR SIM,
SLOW GEAR, DEFRETTER, WAVE SYNTH, SITAR SIM., OCTAVE, PITCH SHIFTER, HARMONIST, SOUND HOLD, AC. PROCESSOR, PHASER,
FLANGER, TREMOLO, ROTARY, UNI-V, PAN, SLICER, VIBRATO, RING MOD., HUMANIZER, 2X2 CHORUS, SUB DELAY

* Note that SUB OD/DS is new.

* As far as the ACCEL FX, it seems to be a new twist on the INTERNAL PEDAL from earlier models. The sound demos that feature it have sounds where a tremolo will kick in and the rate will speed up or slow down, or a sound will undergo a slow pitch shift up or down.

MISC

* New DSP that is supposedly about 6x more powerful than the one in the GT-10.

* The unit does not contain a S/PDIF output, like the GT-6 - GT-10 did.

* Manual mode accessible by hitting bank up and bank down switches simultaneously.

* Onboard metronome

* Auxiliary inputs.

LINKS
Boss Sounds Demo:
BOSS GT-100 Sound Preview

Specs:
http://www.bossus.com/gear/productde...roductId=1187#

Brochure:
http://cms.rolandus.com/assets/media...0_brochure.pdf_


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2012)

Those metal tones on that demo page were so 80's. I really hope that it can do more and that the people who setup presets are just dudes in there 40's and 50's who don't realize a decade has moved on.

One of them did kind of sound like Pantera though. An identifiable tone, but one I never particularly enjoyed. (meaning tone, not music)


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Feb 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Their metal tones were as digital sounding as Microsoft Sam.



MY god this is the greatest response ever, I am soo tempted to put this as my signature XD 



book_of_lies777 said:


> I copy/pasted this from a post "What we know so far..." about the GT-100 over at BOSS-centered forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bleh those sound clips were rather bland, not as metal As I would like.
they need like a djent or a death metal band trying out the gt 10.
Shit id even take asking alexandria reviewing this PEdal, atleast they have some chuggy riffage


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2012)

The problem a lot of demos have is they focus on soloing type sounds, but here's the issue it isn't hard to make those type of sound's, sound good. Rhythm tones for all genres is the true test of a piece of equipment's worth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

flint757 said:


> The problem a lot of demos have is they focus on soloing type sounds, but here's the issue it isn't hard to make those type of sound's, sound good. Rhythm tones for all genres is the true test of a piece of equipment's worth.



So far this is the only "rhythm" tone demo I can find.



Unfortunately, it still sounds VERY digital.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a little hard to here too. It does sound a little digital, but if it is through a camcorder we can't really judge anything from this.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Feb 12, 2012)

google-translated from a Japanese website, so the 'Eng-rish' is pretty bad, but it has a 2-page walk-thru of sorts for the new BOSS GT-100:

Google Translated GT-100 from BOSS


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 12, 2012)

There are exactly 2 things I miss from my GT8:

Feedbacker
Harmonizer

Otherwise, meh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2012)

If this is how a properly tweaked Boss pedal sounds, then I'm probably just gonna save up for a Line 6 POD HD500, or hell, even a POD X3 Pro. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ly-thorough-boss-gt-100-demo.html#post2943958

And I've even heard people tweak and fiddle with custom GT-XX and ME-XX patches, and the tone still doesn't sound that good for high gain, IMO. Digitech and Line 6 still sound better for metal tones to me, with Line 6 being able to handle more extreme tones better then the other 2 companies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 13, 2012)

I rather know my product is endorsed by a good player, rather then desperately shown off with a bunch of semi-nude girls. I'm here for tones, not boobs.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I rather know my product is endorsed by a good player, rather then desperately shown off with a bunch of semi-nude girls. I'm here for tones, not boobs.



Yeah that was a tad ridiculous 

I'm running gsp1101 and I'm happy


----------



## HUX (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a gt8. I am wanting to upgrade and I dont know what to pick between the gt100, pod hd500, or pod hd pro. If anybody has any hands on experience with using one of them straight into a PA, I would love to hear about it because most videos dont tell what all the pedal is going into so I do not know if the pedal is making the tone or maybe an amp that the pedal is going into


----------



## xxvicarious (Jun 18, 2012)

TimSE said:


> This is a really unfair demo imo. I have used Boss products for years and my GT8 gets MUCH better sounds than this vid.
> 3 mins worth of a few tones that are most likely default patches wasnt every going to be enough to give a good idea of what this GT100 is most likely capable of.


 
Agreed, I wouldn't trade my GT-8 for an HD500, GT-10, or GT100. 
Took me 48 hours to get it to my personal preference, but when I
finally did...... Ohhhh maaan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2012)

I just realized how stupid I look since that troll's comments got deleted.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone else out there still using a GT100 ?


----------



## sharedEQ (Aug 15, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 15, 2016)

just got mine a few weeks ago. I don't get to fiddle with it as much as I'd like to, and quite frankly, I don't need to fiddle that much because I got it just for FX as I run it in the 4CM.

however, yesterday during band practice something happened. pedal 1 is my amps distortion channel sound, and pedal 2 is a clean sound from the pedal. And I thought I had the volume levels matched up evenly between the two, because the day before practice I was playing alone and both patches were about even volume wise. however during practice when I switched to the clean patch, it was much quieter than it should have been. I don't know why that was as I didn't change anything.


----------



## longi (Aug 16, 2016)

If I wasn't so incredibly busy at work and being a father I'd still be using mine. In fact until I stopped playing in a band until 3 months ago I was still using a Korg AX3000G in my amps loop. The GT-100 was bought to take over from the AX3000G 4 years ago but I had not got around to intregrating the GT into my setup. I can get some pretty good sounds out of some of the amp models, but for the most part it's effects only. The whole "Newest is best must have" thing is just silly. Although the Line 6 Helix looks really nice with it's extra loops. But as I'm not playing in a band right now it's just not worth using anything else. Hell! I've hardly used the GT-100 since I bought it! There's still a lot of fun to be had with the GT-100, it's a great multi effects.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if it's possible to chose exactly what each little pedal does when in manual mode?


----------



## devastone (Aug 16, 2016)

If I understand your question correctly, yes, in manual the knobs under the display correspond to the pedals, turning the knobs assigns the specific effects to the pedals.

At least it does in Ver 2 firmware, haven't used anything before that, but I highly recommend updating if you haven't.


----------



## longi (Aug 16, 2016)

It does in every software version of the GT-100.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 16, 2016)

how does one get the software for the gt100? you just simply plug it to your PC then it pops up?


----------



## devastone (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.boss.info/us/support/by_product/gt-100/updates_drivers/

http://bosstonecentral.com/


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 17, 2016)

devastone said:


> https://www.boss.info/us/support/by_product/gt-100/updates_drivers/
> 
> http://bosstonecentral.com/



hey thanks


----------

